# New Smyrna Blues



## LitzFish26 (Apr 14, 2003)

Gang,
My wife and my mother are here from Ohio. 
( I just recently moved to New Smyrna and my wife can't move until June) Anyway, they were surf fishing yesterday morning in front of my house in New Smyrna Beach while I was at work and got into a school of nice blues. Biggest one was 7 lbs and around 31 inches. All of them were decent size. They were using cut mullet. A while ago I showed them how to fillet a smaller blue and use it to catch bigger blue. They did it and caught the 7 pounder. I was very impressed. They had all the passer-byes looking and stopping to ask them questions. They had a real good day. Other than that its been Sail cats, Sail cats, and more Sail cats! As of late the surf has been too rough! 

Fish On Brother!

Litz!


----------



## bigshark88 (Feb 13, 2003)

That sounds like a great day!


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Sounds like the lady's were paying attention when the how to fillet lesson was given .


----------

